# Trading System Testing?



## JetDollars (4 August 2004)

Can anyone here tell me What is a trading system testing? and how you set up one? what do you need?


----------



## stefan (4 August 2004)

Jet, what exactly are you talking about?

Do you want to test a trading system on your PC? A sotware that gives you stock quotes, charts, news and the like?

IF so then you can try www.weblink.com.au or www.netquote.com.au. They offer free trials of their packages for a few days. You can't trade with it though. You still need to have your broker account somwhere. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## jkool (5 August 2004)

JetDollars: Not clear what are you after mate but if you want to test your own trading system/strategy according to which you will make your trading decisions (eg. your entry/exit points, profitability etc) you will be best of to paper trade for while. 

If thats not it then perhaps whatever Stefan said.


----------



## wayneL (5 August 2004)

Look here Jet, this might help.

http://www.compuvision.com.au/Articles.htm


----------



## JetDollars (5 August 2004)

Wayne,
That is the informations that I am looking for. Thank you very much for the link.

Stefan &amp; JKool,
Thank you for answering the questions, I am sorry that my questions weren't clear enough.

It's going to be a lot of reading for me tonight from the link Wayne was given.


----------

